# - CLOSED -



## EquinoxIsland (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks for visiting again!


----------



## HarmoniousMelody (Apr 18, 2020)

I would love to come


----------



## fortheroadkill (Apr 18, 2020)

If possible, would like to come to talk to Celeste! Definitely will bring tip.


----------



## Haileykitten (Apr 18, 2020)

Please can I come x


----------



## courtky (Apr 18, 2020)

May I please  come for Celeste


----------



## andipandi (Apr 18, 2020)

I would love to come whenever a spot opens up! ^_^


----------



## InsertCleverUsernameHere (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd like to come when a spot's open!


----------



## cloudysoot (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd love to come when there's a spot open!


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Apr 19, 2020)

May I come please?


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd love to visit celeste!


----------



## Alicia (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd love to stop by for Celeste!


----------



## Trevorjs97 (Apr 19, 2020)

Can I please stop by?


----------



## EquinoxIsland (Apr 19, 2020)

I'll get to everyone, but it will be a bit of a wait and I apologize for that! Minimizing cut scenes as much as I can  To keep track of your place in line, liked posts are people who have been sent the invite code.


----------



## belle (Apr 19, 2020)

may i visit


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 19, 2020)

I would love to stop by if space is available.  Thank you.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 19, 2020)

may i please visit? thank you!


----------



## padfoot6 (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd love to stop by please!


----------



## GereGere (Apr 19, 2020)

i would like to go and watch some stars !


----------



## brangein (Apr 19, 2020)

Love to visit Celeste, thanks!


----------



## jo_electric (Apr 19, 2020)

Would love to visit if still open.


----------



## Voldecourt (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd love to visit for a bit, if there's still time


----------



## srednivashtar (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi could I come please?


----------



## baobei (Apr 19, 2020)

i'd love to stop by as well! ^^


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi; I'd like to visit, please!

Edit: Thanks again for letting me visit! Have a lovely day. ❤


----------



## SakuraJD (Apr 19, 2020)

Add me to the line, please^^ Sakura of Clow


----------



## LemonadeQT (Apr 19, 2020)

Would love to visit if you're still doing this <3


----------



## lizardon (Apr 19, 2020)

Can I stay a little bit for the meteor shower pls? Will drop off tips thanks


----------



## EquinoxIsland (Apr 19, 2020)

Reneigh's crafting posts start here!


----------



## RosaDaFirenze (Apr 19, 2020)

I would love to stop by if you don't mind.


----------



## projectx1991 (Apr 19, 2020)

I would love to please if you’re open?


----------



## Vadim (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## maefuwafuwa (Apr 19, 2020)

i would like to visit!!


----------



## Noushky_poushky (Apr 19, 2020)

If it’s still Open id like to pop over pleas e


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 19, 2020)

may i visit pls


----------



## Star Crossing (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi! May I come?


----------



## Lucyme (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd like to visit if that is alright?


----------

